# Chrome 6 ist erschienen



## Newsfeed (3 September 2010)

Google hat seinem Browser zum zweiten Geburtstag eine Autofill-Funktion, einen PDF-Viewer und ein noch schlankeres Design spendiert.

Weiterlesen...


----------

